# 11 Polk County Houses Raided in Marijuana Grow House Investigation



## FruityBud (May 20, 2009)

Officers with three agencies arrested 29 people Tuesday in raids on 22 suspected marijuana grow houses that netted at least 295 mature marijuana plants, the Polk County Sheriffs Office announced today.

Ten of the houses were being used to grow marijuana, according to a Polk sheriffs release. Six of those houses and 18 of the people arrested were in Polk, and the remaining four houses and 11 people were in Osceola County. Detectives also seized more than $20,000 in cash in the Polk County houses.

Detectives from both counties worked in Tuesdays operation, along with agents from the Florida Department of Law Enforcement.

The investigation began in April when deputies learned of a possible grow houses in the Poinciana area and led to a coordinated raids Tuesday.

In Polk County, the Sheriffs Office said it seized and arrested the following:

* 553 Hummingbird Court, Poinciana  grow house material; more than $3,000 cash; and one pistol. Arrested: Michel Marquez, 18; Suray Fernandez-Cauz, 29; Jorge Gonzalez, 40. All three were charged with cultivation of and trafficking in marijuana and maintaining a dwelling for drug trafficking.

* 505 Big Black Way, Davenport  suspected dismantled grow house, paraphernalia.

* 1500 Lakeland, Poinciana  suspected dismantled grow house, marijuana plant remains and clippings; more than $5,000 cash; baggie of cocaine; and a Chrysler 300 car. Arrested: Omaida Padron, 44, charged with cultivation of marijuana; Ubaldo Sacerio, 27, charged with trafficking and cultivation of marijuana, possession of cocaine, maintaining a dwelling for drug trafficking and possession of drug paraphernalia.

* 224 Bay Point Drive, Davenport  records related to marijuana grow organization.

* 641 Kaola Court, Poinciana  dismantled grow house, more than $5,000 cash, records related to a grow-house organization and a Ford Explorer. Arrested: Danays Acosta, 25; Ramiro Arias, 50; Eduardo Morales, 26. All were charged with cultivation and trafficking in marijuana and conspiracy to traffic in marijuana.

* 224 Greenwich Drive, Davenport  42 mature plants, 50 immature plants. Arrested: Jose Rodriguez-Hernandez, 38, charged with cultivation of marijuana and maintaining a dwelling for drug use.

* 303 Erie Drive, Poinciana  30 mature plants.

* 1941 Manatee Court, Poinciana  39 mature plants. Arrested: Miguel Barzaga, 35 and Marilin Gonzalez, 36, both charged with cultivation of marijuana and maintaining a dwelling for drug use.

* 815 James Drive, Poinciana  77 mature plants. Arrested: Michael Leonard 26, charged with cultivation and trafficking in marijuana and renting a conveyance for the purpose of drug trafficking.

* 1008 Casterton Circle, Poinciana  dismantled grow house, more than $5,000 cash and two pistols, one of which was stolen. Arrested: Orlando Gonzalez 20, charged with and Juan Rojas 39, charged with cultivation and trafficking in marijuana.

*  505 Anise Way, Poinciana  dismantled grow house, paraphernalia.

* 1599 Perdido Court, Poinciana  35 mature plants and two pistols. Arrested: Daniel Gonzalez, 46; Juan Rodriguez, 40; Harcey Ravelo Ferro, 27. All three charged with cultivation and armed trafficking in marijuana and maintaining dwelling for drug use.

* 677 Hatchwood Drive, Poinciana  20 mature plants and $900 cash. Arrested: Luis Ramirez, 57, charged with cultivation of and trafficking in marijuana, renting a conveyance for the purpose of drug trafficking and possession of drug paraphernalia.

In the first five months of this year, the Polk County Sheriffs Office has found 25 grow houses; destroyed more than 1,110 marijuana plants; arrested 42 people; and seized more than $40,000 cash.

Last year, the Polk County Sheriffs Office found and 37 marijuana grow houses; destroyed more than 2,400 mature marijuana plants; arrested 47 people; and seized more than $13,000 cash.

These Marijuana Grow House Operations have become big business in Florida, Sheriff Grady Judd said in a release Tuesday.

*hxxp://shuurl.com/T4899*


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 20, 2009)

POLK  -- People of Little Knowledge


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (May 20, 2009)

nice name haze, thats my fav plant.........


----------

